# Show Your Colors



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

I was going to mow the lawn today but it started to rain. Nothing better to do so I decided to show some of my colors. Im amazed how the glass makers come up with such a variety.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, JustGlass;  I checked out all your pictures and liked the one dated 7/1/10 @4:55:45 the best.  What can you tell me about it?  After you tell me what you know, I will tell you what I think of it.  Thanks for the showingl there are some neat ones there. I would like to know more about the last one also, ie: the demijohn.  RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 1, 2010)

Back again. Just Glass;   What do I see in the left shoulder area of that demijohn?  Are they bubblesor seeds or relative to the mold material.  What type of mold seams are on that demi?

 I also liked the excessive sloppy glass under he finish of the strapside @ 5:12:21,  I was wondering about the different reflection near the bottom.  

 It is a nice showing of glass, Thank you.  RED Matthews
 <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>


----------



## recusant (Jul 1, 2010)

dude you have been at it awhile.very nice,and not just the colors.love the iron pontiled black glass Red was talkin about.thanks for the sight trip.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> .


 
 I like this pic here!


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

Red here is a full size picture of that bottle. Its just a blackglass quart with a strange base. I always thought it was blued from the maker putting to much heat to the pontil area.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

close up


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

Ive heard the term screaming yellow...It must have originated from this whiskey bottle.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a few more


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

And a milk glass for good measure


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2010)

...


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

First iron pontil I ever purchased when I first started bottle collecting. The lady wanted ten bills and I thought she was crazy. She wouldn't drop a cent so I walked away. Later I came back and purchased it because I liked the crude bubbles in the glass. I didn't even know what a iron pontil was then.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

.


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2010)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 2, 2010)

That demi I have shown is the crudest glass demi I have ever seen. Ive seen alot in museums that don't compare.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,  Your mail box must be full, I just got three more PMs back as not deliverable.  I guess I need an email address  Mine is bottlemysteries@yahoo,com  RED M


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome thread!  There's not one bottle in there I don't love!


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 3, 2010)

Some color


----------



## cookie (Jul 3, 2010)

great colors....John


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 4, 2010)

*


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow love that druggist bottle.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 4, 2010)

Colors there is no end to them


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 4, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 4, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 4, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 4, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 4, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 4, 2010)

.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 5, 2010)

A really nice way to show the different colors, Just glass! Thos are some good looking bottles.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 7, 2010)

It's not a rainbow but it's nice


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow JustGlass, great colors, great bottles, great pics! Very nice.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

More color


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 8, 2010)

Road Dog that jar is freaking Beautiful.....I want one.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## peejrey (Jul 8, 2010)

I have never seen a cobalt blue mason before. VERY COOL!


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 9, 2010)

They are a little elusive. This is an early 1970's 1/2 gallon.


----------



## glass man (Jul 10, 2010)

THE COBALT ONE MADE AT CLYDE GLASS WORKS IS GREAT,RARE AND EXPENSIVE LAST I SAW UNLESS A BUNCH HAVE BEEN FOUND SOME WHERE!! JAMIE


----------

